# Schleifen/boolean problem



## Hünker (17. Dez 2011)

hallo,
bei meiner aufgabe muss ich mit JOptionPane 3 sachen eingeben und dann etwas berechnen 
das problem ist wie kann man es machen wenn bei der einen Frage mit ja oder nein geantwortet wird und das programm gar nicht rechnen soll  sag ich mal sondern sofort den betrag aus gibt der mit 0 deklariert ist? 

hab schon nach geguckt müsste mit dem hier gehen :


```
if (eingabe.equals(
					"ja"))
				continue;
                             break;
```

leider funktioniert es nicht 

da in der ersten abfrage es 3 auswahl möglichkeiten gibt hab ich das mit switch gelöst...

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Marcinek (17. Dez 2011)

Was? :autsch:

Kannst du bitte deine Frage so formulieren, dass man nicht verleitet wird eine total wirre antwort zu geben?


----------



## André Uhres (17. Dez 2011)

Hallo Hünker,

Dein Codefragment ist in der Tat korrekt, erlaubt aber keinerlei Schlussfolgerung. Zeig doch bitte etwas mehr Code .

Gruß,
André


----------



## Hünker (17. Dez 2011)

sry für die wirre fragestellung
hab das problem gelöst aber trotzdem danke


----------

